

How Canadian Spies Infiltrated the Internet's Core - sarahnaomi
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/how-canadian-spies-infiltrated-the-internets-core-to-watch-what-you-do-online

======
femto
The article is also relevant to any Australian's who want to piece together
what their government is up to.

> ...one slide within the document hints at the existence of an Australian
> extension of EONBLUE operated by Australian Signals Directorate.

~~~
pedalpete
I wouldn't single out just Austrlia (I'm Canadian but live in Australia). I
suspect that many of the 'friendly' governments are working together and
allowing access to each others network info.

It's much safer to provide your friendlies with your citizens data than have
them actually infiltrate your systems.

IANAL but I think this also gets around the issue of "as a government I am not
allowed to spy on my own citizens, but there's nothing that says I can't give
my data to a 3rd party to do it".

~~~
beloch
Canada, the U.S., and Australia all have reasonably strong laws protecting the
privacy of their own citizens, but everyone else is fair game. It therefore
makes sense for them to contract out their domestic spying to each other. You
watch my people, and I'll watch yours.

~~~
andrewpi
I honestly don't see how contracting out your domestic spying to a foreign
country makes it legal in the face of a law restricting such surveillance. For
example, if the local police want to search your house, they need to go to
court first for a warrant. They can't just hire a 3rd party to break into your
house and then try to use that evidence against you. (the 'government agent'
doctrine)

Then again, if judges continue to refuse plaintiffs who challenge these
practices, then it really doesn't matter what the law is.

~~~
pedalpete
You're right from a 'getting a case in court' stand point, but I don't think
most of the spying/tracking is about getting a case to court, and as the
SilkRoad trial MIGHT have shown, the gov't just needs a way to show that they
were able to track you down. They can probably make up a way that they did it
after the fact if their initial search was in fact illegal.

Please don't turn this into a debate about SilkRoad, I'm using that as an
example of something that might have happened, I'm not saying it did or
didn't. That is for other threads.

------
walterbell
Open-source DPI library,
[http://www.ntop.org/products/ndpi/](http://www.ntop.org/products/ndpi/)

~~~
signa11
fwiw, not available any more, re-christened as ipoque
([http://www.ipoque.com/en/products/pace](http://www.ipoque.com/en/products/pace))

~~~
walterbell
Wasn't ipoque the proprietary rechristening of _opendpi_ , which was then
forked by open-source ndpi?

The most recent release of ndpi was in Sept 2014.

------
superobserver
So shut up and go home? Is there any viable way to peaceably go about one's
business privately and anonymously? Can I bet at least a $1 that no one knows
who I am here?

------
ChrisArchitect
Needs more Canadian codenames. NORTHERNLIGHT BEAVERTAIL SKIDOOSOURCE

------
KhalilK
"and _even_ the content of unencrypted communications"

hmmmm

------
goodcanadian
As a Canadian, I feel an odd mixture of outrage and pride . . .

~~~
bussiere
thanks for the laugh

